#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Правильность перевода (?)

## Шавырин

Вот , нашёл ВКонтакте ...



Насколько легитимен данный перевод ?

* взято https://vk.com/xuehanyu

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нормальный перевод, обычная разговорная фраза.

----------

Шавырин (10.01.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

(спрошу в этой теме, чтоб новую не создавать)

Подскажите пожалуйста, как китайские переводчики переводили (или может правильней сказать, какие "иероглифы" использовали для) :

साधु  sādhu (Садху)

श्रमण śramaṇa (Шрамана)

ऋषि ṛṣi (Риши)

----------


## Юй Кан

Исправлю тут, к слову, чепуху из недавно закрытой темы, чтоб не создавать отдельную...




> Цитата _Сообщение от Инга Че_
> На русский правильнее перевести -- служитель?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не знаю.
> 
> Хорошее слово(как выше написали) - шрамана. Может оно и есть исходное для значения 僧 , санскритских оригиналов напр. Махаянской Брахмаджала сутры вроде не сохранилось, чтоб проверить. Только шрамана это не шраманера.
> На русский шрамана можно передать, как - подвижник, стремящийся, практикующий.
> ...


Из словаря:

僧 -- буддийский монах, бонза; монашеский, монашеского образца
僧多粥少 монахов много, а каши мало (любителей пирога всегда хватает)
僧鞋 монашеская обувь
При этом _шрамана_ (букв. "прилагающий усилия") отличается от монаха... почти ничем, ибо означает "странствующий отшельник, аскет", но буддийских монахов именуют _бхиккху_ или _бхикшу_.

На китайском же:

比丘 -- (санскр. bhikṣu) будд. бхикшу, бонза, буддийский монах, принявший полные монашеские обеты
При этом, разумеется, всякий бхикку -- буддист, но не всякий буддист -- бхикку.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...
> .


Уважаемый непрошеный исправитель, Вы плохо знакомы с темой буддизма в Японии.
Начиная минимум с эпохи Нара, словом 僧 обозначали:
и принявшего обеты бхикшу
и принявшего обеты бодхисаттвы
и принявшего обеты и бхикшу и бодхисаттвы

Со временем же упасампада  Бхикшу вообще в Японии практически прекратилась, за исключением одной небольшой линии.
(ну а монахи это здесь - 修道士)


По моему вопросу есть, что ответить ?
по переводу на китайский:
साधु sādhu (Садху)
श्रमण śramaṇa (Шрамана)
ऋषि ṛṣi (Риши)

(п.с. Да и прежде чем повторять банальные досужие клише  по поводу _шрамана_, ознакомьтесь хоть чуток со шраманской культурой, хотя бы с какими то  исследованиями этой среды. Среди шраман ведь были и последователи с наставниками учений гедонистического толку, что их тоже под шаблон английских переводов столетней давности назовёте -  "странствующий отшельник, аскет" ? они ведь тоже шраманы.)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Уважаемый непрошеный исправитель, Вы плохо знакомы с темой буддизма в Японии.


Буддизму японскому -- куда меньше лет (на неск. веков), чем китайскому. Да и иероглифика там, в основном, китайского происхождения.
Потому сам говорил о кит. языке и кит. буддизме, не подозревая, с каким экспертом ещё и по яп. (с чего вдруг?) буддизму имею дело...




> По моему вопросу есть, что ответить ?
> по переводу на китайский


А почему именно на китайский? Возьмите переводы этих же терминов на кандзи, и дело с концом.
Да и зачем? Есть соотв. кит.-русск.-русско-кит. словарь. Потрудитесь воспользоваться...
Вдруг получится?

Хотя Вы ведь мастер всё ставить с ног на голову, если не на полную набекрень, подпирая это, чтоб не рухнуло, подменами контекста и разговорами класса "в огороде -- бузина, а в кармане -- ни хрена". : )




> Среди шраман ведь были и последователи с наставниками учений гедонистического толку, что их тоже под шаблон английских переводов столетней давности назовёте -  "странствующий отшельник, аскет" ? они ведь тоже шраманы.)


Шраманы -- никогда не буддисты. Хотя сам Будда Готама некоторую часть жизни был именно шраманом. И все дела. : )
Больше тут и добавлять нечего. И не буду. : )

----------

